# LS2 Edit vs. HP Tuners?



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey all! 
I'm ready to purchase some tuning software and am trying to find out what ya'll think. I use LT1 Edit on my race car and have been happy with the results. BUT!, I got that a long time ago... For anyone who has had their car professinaly tuned, what tuner package did they use LS2 Edit, HP Tuners, or something else?

I've got several friends that tune cars as well, but none so far has jumped into the LS2 market. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!

Chris


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Cadsbury said:


> Hey all!
> I'm ready to purchase some tuning software and am trying to find out what ya'll think. I use LT1 Edit on my race car and have been happy with the results. BUT!, I got that a long time ago... For anyone who has had their car professinaly tuned, what tuner package did they use LS2 Edit, HP Tuners, or something else?
> 
> I've got several friends that tune cars as well, but none so far has jumped into the LS2 market. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!
> ...


LS2 Edit will work, but is light years behind HPTuners in my opinion. Just the features, datalogging, and support are much better. Plus they have a lot more tuning available.

Jody


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

HP Tuners gives you more...much more.


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

Link to hp tuners please? Is this a handheld?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Doodad said:


> Link to hp tuners please? Is this a handheld?



http://www.hptuners.com/

Jody


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks guys...


----------

